# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Kush jam une....?!

## tetovarja87

Pershendetje forumista,shpresoj te i'a keni kaluar mire.

Nga nje detyr qe profesori i lelndes se psikologjis i kishte dhene motres time,me pelqeu tema dhe ideja,andaj vendosa qe te hapi nje teme te till ne forumin tone...


Askush nuk na njeh me mire se ne qe njohim vetveten,askujt ne bote s'mund te i'a thuash se si ne brendesin tende vertet je,c'fare personi je shpirterisht...


Kete detyre te motres e mora dhe une,andaj.....


Kush jam une...?!

Une jam krijes njerzore,qe ne kete bote erdha pa vetdeshire,duke mos e ditur se pse erdha...qe me pas te mesoj arsyen e saj...per te vetmin mision TE JETOJ.

Jam Bote ne vete,jam heshtje ne nje moment shume te zhurmshem,dhe jam zhurme ne nje heshtje,jam thjeshte mendim i pa thene ne disa raste.

Ne nje moment tjeter jam drite ne eresir dhe eresire ne drite.
Shpesh here ne ore te vona te mesnates nen driten e qiriut, e shoqeruar nga vetmia,e zhytur ne boten time,mendoj: Perse jam une???!!!
person qe s'duroj te shoh se si vuan tjetri,e tjetri po me shkel me kembe,nuk urrej dhe smallkoj edhe sikur te me kishte mbajtur varur ne litar,nga nje here jam si keta gjethet  e rena te vjeshtes,qe era i con her andej e her kendej,jam une per me te dashurit e mi si nje palaco ne syte e tyre ,qe te mos u mungoj buzqeshja kurre ne ato fytyra....
Jam urre,rruge,qe ata te arijne qellimin,cakun e tyre ne kete jete,
jam mbules kur ata kan ftohte,jam shpirte i gjall,vetem per ato.

NE caste merzie ...vetem ty oj flet po ta them: une jam varre,nje e vdekur e gjalle,bote tjeter per te takuar ata qe s'kam me prane.

Sa e sa pyetje i'a beje vetes,pergjigje nuk kam,jam thjeshte nje PSE,PSE dhe vetem PSE...?!

Jam lote,burim i pashtershem,buzqeshje sa gjithesia,lule ne pranver,por jam edhe diell ne dimer..dhe perseri ne pranver acare.

Jam krijes njerzore,qe ne kete bote erdha duke qare kure te gjith qeshnin,dhe do te vdes duke qeshur kur te gjith do te qajn..

ps/ keshtu jam une....ne jeten reale,para [pak kohe i kam thene dhe nje mikut tim qe vertet respektonim njeri tjetrin-se " edhe nje psikolog i mire s'do me kuptonte mua se si jam....


po ju....?!

----------


## tetovarja87

pershkruani edhe me nje fjale te vetme se si jeni....

p.sh 


une jam: zemergurre,sote askush,biles edhe vdekja nuk me  mposhte....

----------


## markus

bravo ,nje meditim sa personal edhe perfshires .......per faktin se ne shume aspekte qe ju citoni lehtesisht ndjen veten cdo kush . 
e vecanta eshte se ju e keni shprehe mjaft bukur
pergezime 
mark

----------

tetovarja87 (10-10-2013)

----------


## tetovarja87

pershendetje z.markus....

vertet jam keshtu,vertet ne disa raste mendoj,ndoshta s'eshte ne rregull dic'ka me personalitetin time,karakterin time, :buzeqeshje: 


pyetem: se si eshte e mundur nje njeri mund te them ndodh qe [er nje ore te perfaqesoj lloj lloj karakteri....

ndoshta kjo ndodh me c'do njeri te kesaj bote,por ne askujt s'ia themi,sepse nuk na jepet mundesia,dhe s'eshte e kerkueshme t'ia themi dikuj,andaj me pelqeu qe te hap kete tem,te pakten ta shkruajm  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## markus

pershndetje tetovarja..........
une tuj mos kene nji psikolog nuk mund te jap spjegime shkencore ,por nje logjike praktike me thote se karakteri eshte kolona e jane gjendje emocionale ato qe ndryshojne ...........e varun nga  situatat e kesaj gjendje vijne edhe reagimet ose pergjigjet qe na japim.tuj  i pa ma pas mund te cuditena ,aprovojme ose pendohena per zgjidhjet o pergjigjet e dhena
me pelqen ideja se na duhet me gjete kohe me reflektu e me u perpjeke me njohte veteveten pse jo edhe tuj tentu me i dhane pergjigje pytjeve e dilemave sado misitke qi te jene..
une psh sot kam fillu diten jo mire , por vazhdimi ka kene i gezueshem.........
 uroj  t' kesh sa me shume momente  te lumtuna 
marku ,shkoder

----------


## EuroStar1

> pershkruani edhe me nje fjale te vetme se si jeni....
> 
> p.sh 
> 
> 
> une jam: zemergurre,sote askush,biles edhe vdekja nuk me  mposhte....


Ku ka shqiptar ta pershkruaj veten e tije ? E di ate shprehjen ti tetovare :

Nuk e ka fallsifikuar njeriu- lekun ashtu sic e fallsifikon leku - njeriun.

Dhe per mua kjo eshte ajo shprehja qe u perket shumices se shqiptareve.
Pershendetje

----------


## tetovarja87

nuk ka lidhje pershkrimi me ate qe ju keni thene ku ka shqiptar....o eurostar....

une thjeshte e hapa kete teme qe kush te doje te pershkruaj veten,brendesin e tije,ate qe ndjen ne shpirt per shembull...


ne nje moment te lumtur ne jemi,dhe themi "une jam ylle per mbi ylla"
ne nje moment tjeter te hidhur mund te themi (p.s une mund te them) une jam e vdekur qe ecem.....-kupton....
nejse....kjo eshte psikollogjia e njeriut....


ps/ po shoh se askush s'paska shkruar ...nejse....

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Kush jam un?
Nga nje here jam sikur pranvera, lulezoj me mirsin time
Nga nje here jam sikur vera, rezoj aty ku kerkohet grohtesia
Nga nje here jam sikur vjeshta,behem si loti per cdo humbje
Nga nje here jam sikur dimri, e ndjej vdekjen sikur me vjen.
Ne te veret jam Xhenet jetoj dhe shpresoj se parajsen do te shijoj.
(Palidhje)

Nuk e di kush jam, nga nje here me duket vetje sikur te jam e lindur per kot,nga nje here me pelqen qe egzistoj,me ndodh edhe te jem e lumtur pro cdo her nje pyetje pa pergjigje me ngacmon pse jam kjo qe jam?!
*

----------


## tetovarja87

> *Kush jam un?
> Nga nje here jam sikur pranvera, lulezoj me mirsin time
> Nga nje here jam sikur vera, rezoj aty ku kerkohet grohtesia
> Nga nje here jam sikur vjeshta,behem si loti per cdo humbje
> Nga nje here jam sikur dimri, e ndjej vdekjen sikur me vjen.
> Ne te veret jam Xhenet jetoj dhe shpresoj se parajsen do te shijoj.
> (Palidhje)
> 
> Nuk e di kush jam, nga nje here me duket vetje sikur te jam e lindur per kot,nga nje here me pelqen qe egzistoj,me ndodh edhe te jem e lumtur pro cdo her nje pyetje pa pergjigje me ngacmon pse jam kjo qe jam?!
> *


Bravo motrushe,shume bukur e ke thene,te lumte...
e kam cekur se ne njerzit jemi si era,mvaret prej momenti momentit se si ndjehemi,dhe ti shume bukur e ke thene....me pelqen...

per kete te fundit te gjith nga nje her e mendojm,por se themi,edhe kete pyetje c'do kush e bene: pse jam kjo qe jam...

te perqafoj fort dhe flm per mendimin tend

----------


## e panjohura

Nese don te njohesh karakterin dhe jeten time,mbath kepucet e mija,hec neper rrugen qe kam hecur une,perjeto at cfar perjetova une,atehere do bindesh qe me ke njohur........

----------


## tetovarja87

> Nese don te njohesh karakterin dhe jeten time,mbath kepucet e mija,hec neper rrugen qe kam hecur une,perjeto at cfar perjetova une,atehere do bindesh qe me ke njohur........


Ndoshta me nje pal kepuc tjera,edhe dikush tjeter eci neper ato rruge...



sonte une jam:
 nje lule e vyshkur qe nga dal vdes,
e haruar nga gjithkush,e s'ka ku shpirtin,trupin e koken te mbeshtes.....

----------


## tetovarja87

une jam-kjo qe jam....buzqeshi kur me qahet-dhe qaj kur duhet te qeshem.

----------


## toni54

> Nese don te njohesh karakterin dhe jeten time,mbath kepucet e mija,hec neper rrugen qe kam hecur une,perjeto at cfar perjetova une,atehere do bindesh qe me ke njohur........


secili ka qka te tregoje nga historite e ecjete neper jete ...edhe pse dikush rruget me te veshtira....

----------


## e panjohura

Une jame:
E njohur per te panjohurin,e panjohur per te njohurin,sepse ai/ajo nuk do te me njohi kurr brendesin e shpirtit tim!

----------


## ganimet

une fli heret e zgjohem heret..nganjiher sfli fare 24h.
mbaj shenime dhe fotografi.
mbaj ne mendje qa me duhet e qfar sme duhet ,pastaj shpesh i fshij te kaluaren  dhe e shof te ardhmen.
kure shtrengoj dhembet qenet behen lepuj.   http://www.forumishqiptar.com/images/icons/icon7.gif.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Mua nuk më shqetëson "kush jam unë". Më tepër më bezdis "kush je ti që do të dish kush jam unë". Ose "ti që do të dish kush je ti". Ose ai që mendon se "ne duam të dimë kush është ai".

----------


## uj me gaz

femije...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Sote jam dashuria vet,ndjej  dashuri per cdo krijes.*

----------


## tetovarja87

sonte jam si kjo hena,qe rreth vetes ka yjet e saj dhe ndjen plotesi shpirterore,e afert me ata yje,buzqesh dhe loze neper hapsir...

----------


## tetovarja87

Une jam miliona grimcash deshperimi,vuajtje e mallengjimi,nuk e kam patjeter te vdes qe te hy ne dhe...

----------

